# scanner cannot find twain source......



## vicious_kity (Sep 17, 2003)

I recently wiped my hard drive clean, so I had to reinstall all of my hardware. In order for me to use my Canon canoscan lide 20 scanner, I've had to uninstall my Logitech pro 4000 cam, and my Lexmark z23 priner in order to use my scanner. Now when trying to use my scanner, it tells me that it cannot find the twain source. It all used to work before, but now it doesn't. I don't know what the problem is.....anyone have an answer for me? It sure would help if you do.......Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Moving you to the hardware forums.

Not sure why you'd have to uninstall your logitech cam and printer, I'm running a camera, scanner, printer/scanner, etc. and all work fine together. You may need to go into the scanner programs settings and select the source.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

First you need to follow the instructions for installing the scanner. It is important whether you connect the scanner before the software is installed and whether you work from the new hardware found box or just install the driver as software. It sometimes varies between operating systems as well.

Sometimes the twain files can become corrupted. Since other devices like digital cameras use the twain files they arent erased with a driver uninstall or overwritten with an install. If the twain files are gone the driver install will also install them.

Uninstall ScanGear (I think that is the Canon driver software) and remove the scanner if it is still showing in device manager and control panel under scanners. Unplug the USB.
Do a search for *twain* and delete all you find in the Windows folder. There is probably a folder and several files  delete them all. Do not remove any twain files not in the Windows folder.
Dig out the instructions and reinstall the scanner exactly according to them.

You might also consider a PCI adapter card for more USB capability. It would give you more plugs and also give you USB2 if you dont have it. It is far superior to installing a hub for your USB and they are cheap. http://www.pricewatch.com/1/44/3759-1.htm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And to expand on what slipe said above, I just picked up a USB 2.0 PCI card a couple of weeks ago, free after rebate


----------



## milomorai (Oct 23, 2001)

another thing to do is download the latest twain driver from canon-that should solve the problems after you install it and i agree with AcaCandy. you should be able to have everything installed on your pc and even be able to use all of them at the same time. 

Gavi, Certified Photographic Counselor and Nikon Advanced System Specialist


----------



## prestwich666 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a cannon scanner and have the same problem -"Cannot find twain source" Error message. What beats me it was working a few days ago nothing has changed at all but I have tried all your suggestions and suggestions of others and cannot get the scanner to work. Yet when I turned it on after reinstalling the driver it came up with "installing software for scanner" then reported it was installed and working. The scanner appears in the scanners and cameras tab in control panel and in the Device Manager.
Someone on another website, for this is a common problem, says he talked with Canon about this and they did not seem to have any idea what was wrong.
So I think I will have to buy a new Scanner which is a Pity as this one when it works is good, its a Canonscan 9900F


----------



## lizbet (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a Canoscan LIDE 25...was working fine up til now.
I had a crappy program that I was having trouble deleting/uninstalling (my web search) with the help of a program called 'hijack this' I managed to get rid of it...but I'm not sure if it took the 'Twain' file with it or if it was altered when I installed the new Kodak digi camera software.

I am getting an error msg ' cannot find twain source' when I try to scan.

I checked my hardware file..found the scanner...and tested it.. it said its working.

I went to the canon site to find a twain driver...and it says there is none available for my scanner..

any suggestions???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Posting in an old thread is usually a bad idea, as your post easily gets overlooked.

Yes, installing camera software CAN break the scanner software. Try reinstalling the scanner software.


----------

